# [INFO] on JcSullins' Moboot versions (Version Poll, Please Vote!)



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Moboot 3.8 and 3.5 Install Base/Experience*​
*What version of Moboot do you have?*

Moboot 0.3.5 (it ain't broke why change)818.18%Moboot 0.3.8 with Jc's Cwm6 2454.55%Moboot 0.3.8 with Twrp 2.3.3.0+1022.73%Moboot 0.3.8 with an older Twrp (ie 2.2.x.x with File System Corruption)00.00%Moboot 0.3.8 with an older Cwm (ie Cwm5 with File System Corruption)24.55%

*Do you have ongoing problems with Backups? (CWM6 & TWRP 2.3.3.0+ Users with Moboot 3.8)*

CWM6: No problems with current or prior Cwm5 backups.3170.45%CWM6: Yes, problems with current or prior Cwm5 backups.00.00%TWRP 2.3.3.0+ : No problems with current or prior (Twrp 2.2.x.x) backups.1125.00%TWRP 2.3.3.0+ : Yes, problems with current or prior (Twrp 2.2.x.x) backups, But I got it fixed (moved backup files).24.55%TWRP 2.3.3.0+ : Yes, problems with current or prior (Twrp 2.2.x.x) backups.00.00%

*Are you using Moboot 3.8 with a theme?*

Yes: (no issues)715.91%Yes: (some issues)00.00%No: 3784.09%


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

DISCLAIMER: I'm not a dev, nor do I play one on t.v. Use the information and links at your own risk. READ and UNDERSTAND what your doing before flashing is the best bet.
*I take no responsibility or credit for the information.*

This is primarily just quotes/links about JcSullins' Moboot for the Touchpad.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Above is my first attempt at a poll. It was added because I have seen little feedback about user experience with Moboot 0.3.8 and hope it will be helpful to JcSullins. Feel free to post your experiences here and hopefully someone can help. I will if I can, but keep my disclaimer in mind.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Xda Version of this thread

By now all Touchpad users should be using the latest JcSullins' CWM6 (12/15/12) or latest TWRP (2.3.3.0+) due to files system corruption issues. If you use Cwm6, I recommend Moboot 3.8 as well.
If I recall correctly, Nevertell's CWM/TWRP discussion thread or (AcmeInstaller 3 thread) at RootzWiki covers the possible issues with TWRP & moboot 3.8.

*Twrp & Moboot 3.8 summary * ...
Moboot 3.8 is still considered a "Testing" version but allows correct device S/n reporting to android OS needed for certain apps/games like Asphalt 7 etc. There are no issues reported (yet) when used with cwm6 because it has always used sdcard/clockworkmod/ for backups.

TWRP uses your device S/N (000000000 on Moboot 3.5) to create the folder where backups are stored, when you update to Moboot 3.8, TWRP will be looking at a new backup folder (ie 12345678) and won't see your previous TWRP backups. This is not an issue on all future backups (or if you started with Moboot 3.8). If needed you can use a file browser to move the old TWRP backup files to the new S/n folder and it has been reported to work.
(Note: I have not tried TWRP on the Touchpad, but I have used it on other devices).

JcSullins' Moboot 3.5 Goo.im Download (Last "Stable" version)

JcSullins' Moboot 3.8 Goo.im Download
(Testing version, may also be compatible with Moboot themes)

*Moboot 3.8 has been setup to be flashed from either Acme3 or the installed recovery (ie CWM6).*



'jcsullins' said:


> FOR TESTING ONLY:
> 
> Moboot 0.3.8:
> 
> ...





'jcsullins' said:


> Probably not unless you have moboot themes.
> 
> 0.3.7 & 0.3.8 (both in testing) passes serial no to android, which makes some apps (like Asphalt 7) happier





'drmarble' said:


> Jcsullins has created a new moboot. It correctly reports a unique 32 char serial number. Previously, it reported a 40 char hex serial number which caused the wpa supplicant to fill the logcat with errors. It can be flashed using CWM (get the new one!) or TWRP.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Moboot Related Threads:*

How to edit Moboot default boot from Android
Change boot order in moboot
Adjust MOBOOT from Android?

High End Games Compatibility Thread with Working Version #'s (ICS edition!)


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Post #3 for me


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Post #4 for me.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Moboot 3.7 & 3.8 history with early TWRP Backups*


trekrev said:


> Are your nandroid backups in twrp/backups/00000000000 ??
> 
> If so then there are two methods to resolve this... the issue your having is the new moboot sends an alphanumeric serial number to twrp/android, which twrp no longer uses the "00000000000" folder
> 
> ...


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Alright everybody, looking at JcSullins' Goo.im folder I see almost 10,000 downloads between Moboot 3.5 (6229) and 3.8 (3412) which doesn't include all the ones downloaded elsewhere like Roland's cminstall packs.
*Please Vote in the Poll!* (only 17 votes)


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

I actually have both recoveries even though I don't suggest it for everyone. I do that for testing purposes of my flashable scripts.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ICanHazBeer (Jun 30, 2011)

Gradular said:


> I actually have both recoveries even though I don't suggest it for everyone. I do that for testing purposes of my flashable scripts.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


+1 I am in the small group with both.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Gradular said:


> +1 I am in the small group with both.


Unfortunately, I am only allowed 3 questions per poll and didn't want to clutter up the responses (20 max) with too many options. Hopefully the handful of users with both recoveries will select the one they use the most.

I see we still have people using cwm5, time to upgrade!

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## brentos (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm on Moboot 0.3.3 and the most recent CM9 nightly, does that mean my device is going to explode? j/k I don't really have any issues and I use my device a lot to read so I'll probably hold out for a bit longer before changing anything. I'm aware of the parition size issues and know I have to do a complete uninstall/reinstall with AcmeInstaller 3 for CM10.


----------

